# Just wanted to say hi!



## Nelly711 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!! Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Nelly. I'm from New York and I just turned 24 years old and I am very new to make up. I've been lurking here for a few days now and I luv this place!! I hope to speak with everyone and learn from you all.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 12, 2007)

hey nelly!


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Nelly, welcome to specktra.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Janice (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Nelly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to our community, I look forward to seeing you around.


----------

